# Podcasting Solutions 2016



## Phyrebrat (Dec 13, 2016)

I've searched the holoChrons and the podcasting threads date back to 2010.

I'm in process of setting up an artistic collaborative podcast with some other choreographers, spoken word artists and wondered if there is a recommended solution. Ideally I would keep the podcast hosted by myself as opposed to on a free blog platform, as I want to maintain complete control.

Looking at the options on Google and WikiHow seem a bit superficial. I have a recording studio and am used to recording high quality audio, but I wonder if there is a recommended software solution anyone might know of.

Thanks

pH


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Dec 14, 2016)

I've never done it myself, but a writer friend of mine has been podcasting for a couple of years. I think he uses something called Podomatic and podcasts can either be downloaded via that site (linked from his website) or from iTunes. His website's here: http://www.andrewjchamberlain.com/podcast 
Not sure whether looking at that will answer your question, but if not he's very approachable - there's a contact page and he's on twitter if you're into that kind of thing.
Course, I don't understand the first thing about it. Might as well be magic.


----------

